# Bags under my eyes



## DorothyLove (Apr 13, 2007)

So i dont actually have dark circles but i have these bags under my eyes that i really really hate, i dont know when they appeared but it seems they are here to stay. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I need to get rid of them, at least somewhat, i cant cover the line/bags with makeup so i need some kind of cream or something i guess? to deal with it?

does anyone know any good cream or remedy for this? please?!!?


----------



## kimmy (Apr 13, 2007)

make sure you're getting at least eight hours of sleep per night. and before your makeup, try running a metal spoon under cold water and then resting it under your eyes for a minute under each eye. this will help reduce the swelling and puffiness that's giving you those little bags.


----------



## prinzessin784 (Apr 13, 2007)

Drink lots of water, get lots of rest, and use Clinique's All About Eyes.  I swear the stuff works!


----------



## medusalox (Apr 13, 2007)

Put cool, moist teabags on your eyes for 20 min or so. It's a good temporary fix. Also, stay super hydrated


----------



## DorothyLove (Apr 13, 2007)

i drink water like crazy but i will definitely try all of those remedies, thank you guys so much for your help!


----------



## DorothyLove (Apr 13, 2007)

and oh man 8 hours? im lucky if i get at least 5 or 6 per night. 
i try to catch up on weekends, but its really not aggreeing with my face haha


----------



## saniyairshad (Apr 15, 2007)

*Solution for Dark Circles Under Eyes*

here's where to buy it


----------



## Taj (Apr 15, 2007)

I'm not sure if you can get it from where your live, but this one really works.  The MUA massage my eye-area with this cream (of course in special strokes), my under-eye bags were popped up and evetually PUSHED AWAY.

http://www.kesalanpatharan.co.jp/product/s06.html


----------



## xiahe (Apr 15, 2007)

drink LOTS of water, and get plenty of sleep =]


----------



## Glowingsunshine55 (Jun 8, 2020)

DorothyLove said:


> So i dont actually have dark circles but i have these bags under my eyes that i really really hate, i dont know when they appeared but it seems they are here to stay.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've read that cold compression therapy (ice cube, cold tea bags) is a great short-term solution when you're in a jiffy.

For long-term solutions I would strongly consider the use of retinol overnight.


----------

